# Shrimps can be added in EI dosing tank



## Vivian Andrew (28 Jul 2014)

Hi,

Just wanna know whether shrimps can survive in EI dosing tank coz in lot of thread i have seen copper will kill shrimps, I'm using plantex-csm+b for micro nutrients so wanna confirm whether i can add shrimp or not


----------



## EnderUK (28 Jul 2014)

Dose away, the coppor in EI is tiny.


----------



## Vivian Andrew (4 Aug 2014)

Thanks EnderUk


----------

